# Mottle 33



## daveread (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a friend who is the owner of a Mottle 33 (aft cabin). He has a significant birthday coming up and his wife would like to have a model built of his "baby". The model builder has asked for the lines plans.

These are hard to come by! Because this is for a model we don't necessarily want a full set of plans, however if anyone knows of a book where the lines plans are drawn or can provide a pdf file with the lines plans which can be blown up I would be grateful.

The Mottle 33 is listed in the Adams book of designs, but this drawing doesn't show the lines (and this is not surprising)

I have a modified tripple diagonal king billy pine Adams 31 based in Melbourne. This is a great little craft!

Cheers

Daveread


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Have a look here it may be a help.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-...78-mottle-33-advice-thoughts-aussie-boat.html

Welcome to sailnet


----------

